
Show HN: My startup, a game server SaaS - SoftwarePatent
https://www.aardvarkservers.com/
======
Chickenosaurus
There seems to be quite some money to be made in game hosting as evidenced by
[https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/arkservers-
io](https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/arkservers-io) .

For how long have you been operating? Are you willing to share your revenue
numbers?

------
joshmn
[https://www.aardvarkservers.com/privacy_policy](https://www.aardvarkservers.com/privacy_policy)

> SECTION 4 - SHOPIFY

> Our store is hosted on Shopify Inc.

I was curious how Shopify would let you roll Devise so I took a peak and it
looks like it's hosted by NameCheap. ;)

That aside, what's your infra like? How are you allowing a user to manage the
7dtd servers themselves? I haven't played since v15, but last time I checked
there wasn't much of an API to use to manage it all.

~~~
SoftwarePatent
Hi! Founder here. Thanks for finding a bug in my privacy policy, I'll fix
that. :/

I wrote a rails web app running on heroku. For the game server binaries, I
spun up a server in a data center and control it using bash scripts that run
in background jobs on heroku. I wrote jobs to do various tasks, like update
config file, restart server, create initial server.

Let me know if you want more info!

------
ateesdalejr
Looks interesting. Loving the fact that the page loads in like 2 seconds...
Every single other game SaaS I've used has like super low page load times
because they're all using whatever newfangled css library is out there. :P

~~~
SoftwarePatent
Founder here. I'm obsessed with performance! Users love snappy web apps.

------
Topgamer7
How long was your development time?

~~~
SoftwarePatent
About two months, on nights and weekends.

------
orliesaurus
What game?

~~~
joshmn
7 Days To Die, as per the jumbotron.

Ridiculously fun and entertaining game.

~~~
orliesaurus
Oh, I thought that was just a "catch line". Never heard of that game, will
check it out !

